# Least Accurate Rifle You Have Owned



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I saw this topic on another forum and thought it would be interesting to hear what rifles you have owned that didnt make the grade.

My least accurate rifle I have owned was a Mini-14. I actually owned two and thought the first rifle was a fluke so I sold it off and bought another. After putting lots of work into the second rifle and customizing it with several aftermarket options, I could still only shoot a paper plate sized group at 100 yards. Yikes! 

So what rifles have you owned that blew chunks? o-||


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

CVA Wolf! 5" pattern at 25 yards!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I cant think of any terribly inaccurate rifles I have owned. But pistols.. I couldnt keep a Walther P22 on a coffee can at 25 yards. what a POS!!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I have got a ?Mohawk 600? in .308 that I inherited when my mother died. The few times I have shot it it hasn't done well at all but I haven't spent much time with it and I hesitate to alter it because it is a gun I intend to pass down to my daughter.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Norinco AK47. :lol: Pray and spray. But it worked everytime.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

bax, my worse was also a mini14..... but I knew what to expect so it wasn't too bad of a dissapointment.
next worse was my very first hi power center fire - a mossberg 30-06. I tried different scopes and had other people shoot it (cuz i was 13 years old and had no idea what I was doing). Groups weren't really groups, sometimes two shots would be 3 feet apart. I assumed the barrel to be shot out and sold the rifle. Knowing what I know now, I'd like to "play" with that gun and see what I could have accomplished. After selling it I bought a M70 and was amazed at what it was capable of!

Gee, I have a 22 revolver that I cant keep on a coffee can at 5 yards!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a good list of inaccurate rifles I own. Doesn't seem to be one that stands out from the others.

And the older I get the longer the list gets.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

My biggest disappointment was a Savage 300 Win Mag I had several years ago. Had to be a fluke, because normally my Savages have been spot on. The typical groups at 100 yards were 10-12". 

My Mini-14 is definitely not on the same level of accuracy as my bolt actions and AR-15s, but it goes bang every time and did it's job keeping foxes, skunks, coyotes, and bobcats out of my grandma's farm animals. My AK would be my zombie killer, until I get a 308 automatic.

Gee, I had a bad P22 too. It was basically a single-shot, and that shot wasn't very good. It is a smidgen better than an antique French 22 pistol that I own that decided it is a fully automatic now. That one stays in the safe until fixing.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> I cant think of any terribly inaccurate rifles I have owned. But pistols.. I couldnt keep a Walther P22 on a coffee can at 25 yards. what a POS!!


+1, POS.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I have a good list of inaccurate rifles I own. Doesn't seem to be one that stands out from the others.
> 
> And the older I get the longer the list gets.


+1 . I feel it coming on. Thank God for Harris By-pods , booger benchs and sand bags. -)O(- :O•-:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I bought a 30.06 Rem 700 ADl off the internet for my daughter's upcoming bear hunt. The thing wouldn't shoot 4'' groups at 50 yards. I was so pissed! I bought a 6mm bullbarrel off BenchrestCentral.com and had it plumbed and true onto my action and she shoots like a dream with 95gr VLDs. It shoots so good I decided not to give it to my daughter. I gave her a 243 instead. I took the '06 barrel to work and cut it down the middle. The first 4 inches was roasted and the last three inches at the muzzle was smooth, (? :shock: ).


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Traditions Buckhunter inline .50 cal muzzy which was the first muzzy I ever owned. I paid $139.00 new for it from Wally World. Tried every propellant in every form they make and 4 or 5 different bullet weights and best I could do was 10" groups at 100 yards. 

Got what I paid for I guess...


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

CVA mountian stalker 54 cal muzzy. And also a Marlin 22 mag, that was a problem with the gun though.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I posted on that other forum too, but I once bought a .270 built on an old military action. I dunno, but I suspect a piece of plumbing pipe bought from a hardware store would have been a huge improvement to it's accuracy.....it was horrid. Worst $75 I ever spent...


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Gee LeDouche said:
> 
> 
> > I cant think of any terribly inaccurate rifles I have owned. But pistols.. I couldnt keep a Walther P22 on a coffee can at 25 yards. what a POS!!
> ...


+60, thought it would be great as a snake buster...I'm more accurate when I throw it at 'em.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I have a good list of inaccurate rifles I own. Doesn't seem to be one that stands out from the others.
> ...


"booger benchs"









I live a sheltered life Al


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Talking about barrel changes: I stuck a bullet in a new tack-driving Remington 700 25-06. And then scratched the rifling getting the bullet out (long story). I had the firearm re-barrelled by Remington. Shoots about 2 1/2" groups at 100 yards now!! Dangit


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > wyogoob said:
> ...


www.boogerbench.com A portable shooting platform you can build at home. Increased my accuracy in the field by providing a very reliable stable shooting platform. Old age is not a shooters friend. :O•-:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Al, now I rememeber.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh , what we talking about. Huh............................. -)O(- :lol:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Uh , what we talking about. Huh............................. -)O(- :lol:


Oh yeah. Least accurate rifle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My SKS. I still love shooting it though. The thing won't jam. And it is fun to bump fire every now and again.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


> My SKS. I still love shooting it though. The thing won't jam. And it is fun to bump fire every now and again.


I have yet to figure out how to bump fire any of my rifles. But maybe I need something that has more recoil than a 10/22.... Most everything else I own is a bolt.

Here is what I want for my 10/22. Its a bump-firing stock


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i would have to say the least acurate that i had was a toss up between my ak-47 and my 10/22 i could not hit much of anything with either of them we had an injured rabit at 40 yards and i could hit circles around it but couldnt hit it at all


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a 303 Brittish Eddystone. It was a WWII rifle that had the stock and barrel cut down to fit a kid. Bought it from a guy that worked with my Dad, for $35 and he threw in a few boxes of ammo. That thing was a total POS. After hunting with it for one season, I worked my butt off the next summer so I could buy a brand new, decent rifle. I eventually traded the 303 for a H&R single shot 12 gauge that I eventually hawked for money for a deer tag my first year living in Montana. So over time, I came out ahead.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I had a 30 carbine that wouldn't shoot across the street. Also had a .22 single shot that was a hunk of hud. It would shoot a 6 inch group at 25 yards... I don't own either gun now...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > My SKS. I still love shooting it though. The thing won't jam. And it is fun to bump fire every now and again.
> ...


Yeah I have never really tried it on a 10/22. Probably not enough recoil. Pretty easy with an sks once you get used to it. Make sure you shoot good ammo through it when bump firing, you don't want your gun to blow up because of a squib.


----------



## mdg01 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ruger M77 in 25.06. On the same note though, one of the most accurate was a Ruger flat bolt in 22.250. The 25.06 just would not get under 3" @ 100 meters no matter what was done to it. I sent it back to the factory, and was told it met their specs for accuracy. Since that time, they changed their manufacturing process on their barrels I am told. Even with that improvement, I still do not own another one and steered back to the trusty Remington mod 700.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I have an older springfield pump action 30-06 that was awful... i'd clean it put ten rounds through it on a bench and be at about a paper plate size group at 50 yards, then the next 10 would be cuttin holes, then the next ten would be in another county, it was the wierdest thing ever, i tried 3 scopes, i tried every factory load out there, then i tried some hand loads and for about a box of shells i was cutting holes, so i hand loaded a boat load more shells... it immediatley went back to shooting into another county. i didn't even sell it i can't seem to bring myself to giving the problem to someone else, kinda cool having a pump action 30-06 though, most people don't even believe they exist.


When it comes to pistols, i had an unknown brand .22 mag, that couldn't hit an elk at point blank range, forget about shooting a second shell too, because the recoil length was so long it jammed after about every 3rd shot. POS!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

duneman101 said:


> kinda cool having a pump action 30-06 though, most people don't even believe they exist


Kinda like my pump AK-47 in .223. heres a pic (not my actual gun but it looks exactly like it)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> duneman101 said:
> 
> 
> > kinda cool having a pump action 30-06 though, most people don't even believe they exist
> ...


Where did you find that ?? I don't believe I have ever seen or heard about one. :shock:

OK. Just did a google search and watched one being shot on UTUBE. Interesting. Referred to it as a California AK47. :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Had two horrible ones that come to mind

M-1 30 cal carbine, like Tex said I would need a full clip to hit you twice at 100 yards

338 Mag Browning Bar- could not keep 5 shots on a paper plate at 100 yards off the bench. I sold it to a coworker who just had to have it, he knew it would shot worth a **** too. I am sure the barrel was shot out, but I wasn't spending the money to rebarrel it.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > duneman101 said:
> ...


Yup, I picked it up simply for the novelty of it. I believe they were only made 2 years and not many were made to begin with. I'm hoping someday it might be worth something.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Bo0YaA said:
> 
> 
> > duneman101 said:
> ...


Big Five was selling those not too long ago.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Not to long ago as in years or as in months lol and what were they going for. I knew that was one of the companies that originally sold them but I heard they quit making them years ago.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw one in a Big Five a few months ago. I don't remember if it was .223 or 7.62 though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Ruger P90 .45.....couldn't hit dickey doo with it.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Remington 710, 270 caliber.....junk.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Henry lever actions .22 never never buy one of those things. I grouped like a nightmare and it cycled like crap. I bought it new off the shelf and sent it back twice and then I traded it in at a pawn shop.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Nambaster said:


> Henry lever actions .22 never never buy one of those things. I grouped like a nightmare and it cycled like crap. I bought it new off the shelf and sent it back twice and then I traded it in at a pawn shop.


I wonder if you just had a bad one? I own a .22 WMR Goldenboy and it shoots pretty well (not saying exceptional, but I like it).

.45 how do you like yours?


----------

